# PE Petroleum exam study materials



## Hussein (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear all,

I have the interest to enroll in PE exam in Next October 2010, but when I searched the Internet to get the study materials for The PE exam in Petroleum, I didn't find any thing

If anyone has any previous experience in the Petroleum PE exam, I will be grateful if he helps me.


----------



## Freon (Nov 6, 2009)

Hussein said:


> Dear all,
> I have the interest to enroll in PE exam in Next October 2010, but when I searched the Internet to get the study materials for The PE exam in Petroleum, I didn't find any thing
> 
> If anyone has any previous experience in the Petroleum PE exam, I will be grateful if he helps me.



The Society of Petroleum Engineers (SPE) has some materials on thier web site;

WWW.SPE.org


----------

